
Borat actor:Tech giants ‘greatest propaganda machine in history’ for hate groups - doctorshady
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/sacha-baron-cohen-rips-on-facebook-and-big-tech-for-sowing-hate.html
======
stuntkite
I agree with what he's saying here. His suggestions for putting a delay on
live streaming and regulating its enforcement is a crazy engineering problem.
I don't think there's a way to do that that doesn't destroy live streaming.
Where does the line get drawn? Would that effect Skype? What about WebRTC?
Would the restrictions be tiered based off the size of your platform and it's
reach? Maybe based on the size of the viewership of your stream it gets bumped
into a category for delay and is moved into a queue for live content
moderation. I think it's an important question to ask but I worry that the
knee jerk reaction by people outside of technology is "make the internet more
like TV" and that is not going to work out well.

